# Italian Bardigilio Abalaster



## laurie sullivan (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is my effort for the day. I found this in a box I got on my last alabaster order. It resembles marble and a dream to turn. I recently purchased Craig Jacksons Ci1 roughing tool for this reason and it was soooo easy to turn and to not have to sharpen on every other pass, was a time saver. I was able to hollow it in no time. the little piece was the test piece for the new tool. This stands about 3 inches tall and 4 at the widest.  

thanks for looking

Laurie





The lip was natural and I decided to leave it.


----------



## Gruntster (Mar 30, 2008)

in a word....STUNNING!!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice looking little pot, Laurie! You have to firgive, Dan. He's a man of few words.[}]


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 30, 2008)

very neat little vessel or pot,


----------



## Ligget (Mar 31, 2008)

That sure is pretty!


----------



## CSue (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice, Laurie!  How thin is the wall?  would a candle be nice in it?


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 1, 2008)

Lauri, 
     Very nicely done, love the shape, color(s).


----------



## mwwoodworks (May 14, 2008)

where are you getting your alabaster from if you don't mind me asking? Thanks

Mark


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2008)

Beautiful...I am envious!


----------



## NavyDiver (May 18, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## great12b4ever (May 18, 2008)

Looks fantastic, but now you have added number 127 to my list of things to get and try to make.  I guess I will have to live to 133 years old to accomplish everything on my bucket list. 
Really, that looks fantastic.


----------

